# BIOS problem on boot up...help



## Knowley (Nov 2, 1999)

I have a P90 with Ami Bios ver 1.00.09.bc0r
when the PC is booting up I get the following error : 
auto-config error 03:0e
bus#:01 device#:00 function#:00
does any one have any ideas?


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Sounds like you have a configuration error in CMOS/BIOS.

Does it give you any options at this point (press F1 or something) or does it just lock up?

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech
(4/29 free $5 added - free computer headset extended to 5/31!):
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## Knowley (Nov 2, 1999)

It just carries on and boots up with the config.sys and autoexec.bat and then Win95.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Ah. Well, if it continues into Windows 95 this isn't really a DOS issue... but what the heck, we'll be rebels and keep it in this forum









So, the error is just an annoyance then, the computer works fine?

What you need to do is enter CMOS (at boot look for a prompt like Press DEL to enter setup) and take a look around in there. Something in there is set to the same setting as something else in your computer.

Do you have any add on printer ports or COM ports?

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech
(4/29 free $5 added - free computer headset extended to 5/31!):
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## Knowley (Nov 2, 1999)

Everything seems fine the the BIOS/Cmos setup...its not acutally my computer its my girlfriends uncles...I know he has a Scanner and an Epson Printer connect to the comp...I don't think there were any extra printer ports in the PC (I opened it up recently to put more memory in)
Just wondered if there was finding out what the error message is tring to tell us...surely there must be a way


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Not really... About all you can do is play with settings.

Device 1 could mean anything... Does this machine have a SCSI card in it?

Does it have any settings for IDE devices in there? Maybe a mention of a secondary IDE device that doesn't exist?

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech
(4/29 free $5 added - free computer headset extended to 5/31!):
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## Knowley (Nov 2, 1999)

will check and get back to you 
thanks


----------

